

The full text of SICP from MIT Press - zain
http://www-mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html

======
rw
Does this have to get posted every week?

~~~
tsally
I actually never knew the link existed. As a Computer Science student, I can't
describe how much I appreciate having this book available online. I simply
can't afford to shell out $50 dollars for every intriguing and intellectually
interesting book that is out there. The benefit I can gain from reading this
book is immense, and I am very exciting to be able to work with it.

So yes, I would say it does have to get posted every week :-).

~~~
manvsmachine
We get that the book is immensely valuable, and it's great that it's offered
online. But this is something that anyone can find with ~5 min of Google
searching.

~~~
gjm11
If it occurs to them to do the searching.

------
jlm382
If only this textbook was given every student taking "intro to computer
science"

~~~
WalterGR
Go to UC Berkeley.

------
zain
This is the entire book, hosted by the publishers (MIT Press). I find it much
more convenient to read it here than the scribd PDF or even the hard copy
itself because when they reference earlier problems and sections in the book,
they usually link to it for easy navigation.

------
jff
I was lucky enough to get a free physical copy of this from work. Well worth
the read.

